# Weight Training for Fat Loss



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

A few days ago, I answered a Q&A on Around Workout Nutrition While Dieting and, mentioned in an offhand way that I would talk about the issue of weight training for fat loss at some later date. Well, apparently today is that later date. Or, more accurately today and Friday since, as this is going [...]

*Read More...*


----------

